# Bower 300mm f6.3 mirror for EF-M mount on sale



## dcm (Aug 22, 2014)

Stumbled across this on amazon today. Currently on sale for 67% off at 115.71 - the Rokinon version is still $300. Not sure how long it will last but thought I'd pass it along.
http://www.amazon.com/Bower-SLY30063CM-High-Power-Digital-Telephoto/dp/B00ESFBXBI


----------



## sneakerpimp (Aug 22, 2014)

thanks!! been considering a mirror lens for years and was currently shopping for that or a 1.4x teleconverter. awesome to get one with m mount. amazingly small dimensions.. more amazing is that price.


----------

